# No monthly Bleed with my HRT



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

HI 
Hope you can answer my ?
I am age 52 and went onto HRT 4mths ago after the birth of my DD  in Jan 08.  I was initualy given 3mths supply of something i cant remember the name  of but i was supposed to have a bleed at the end of each pack, but did not even spot.   I  have now been given Femoston of which I have now finished one pack and still not had a bleed or any spotting 
Is this OK, my GP was not worried, as long as it has stopped the symtoms of Menopause that were bothering me, but he dont know the real, real reason i wanted to go on it as i dont want him or prnts in practice to throw there rattles out of thier prams as one of them did when I got my last  .  God willing I am going to go try for another baby next Autum   and i have read that it is best to be on HRT to keep the womb healthy, if planing to have DE IVF. Surely having a build up of the endometriem and not shedding it is not healthy??.
Oh congratulations on the birth of your DD, I know you must be busy now as i still am not organised, so it dont matter how long it takes you to reply .
Angel blessings
XX
Karen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Karen,

Congrats on your daughter, she looks adorable in your avatar photo  Best wishes for next year too    

With HRT you may not necessarily have a monthly bleed between packs (not sure which strength you are on but somewhere in the region of 10-25% of women have no bleeding on Femoston) I'm afraid I'm not an expert on IVF so don't know about the recommendations for HRT with DE but it would seem logical that continuing to take replacement female hormones would keep the womb in condition so to speak). Sorry don't know if there would be any problems with the endometrium if it isn't shed every month but the body tends to regulate itself so I can't imagine that there would be a significant build up.

Sorry can't be any more help.

Maz x


----------

